# Can't Overclock



## Dr. Pinch (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm trying to set the DRAM frequency from 1066 to 1333MHz in BIOS, but once I do that my computer won't start. I can't even use the Overclock profiles from BIOS. Do I also have to change any Voltages?
And, more importantly, will I even gain any performance boost by setting the DRAM frequency to 1333MHz?

--------[ AIDA64 Extreme Edition ]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Version AIDA64 v1.80.1450
Benchmark Module 2.7.380-x64
Homepage AIDA64 | PC Benchmark | System Diagnostics | Network Inventory
Report Type Quick Report
Computer HOME-PC
Generator Home
Operating System Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 6.1.7600 (Win7 RTM)
Date 2011-11-18
Time 02:33

--------[ Overclock ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU Properties:
CPU Type QuadCore Intel Core 2 Quad Q8300
CPU Alias Yorkfield-2M
CPU Stepping R0
Engineering Sample No
CPUID CPU Name Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q8300 @ 2.50GHz
CPUID Revision 0001067Ah
CPU VID 1.1000 V

CPU Speed:
CPU Clock 2000.5 MHz (original: 2500 MHz)
CPU Multiplier 6x
CPU FSB 333.4 MHz (original: 333 MHz)
Memory Bus 533.5 MHz
DRAM:FSB Ratio 16:10

CPU Cache:
L1 Code Cache 32 KB per core
L1 Data Cache 32 KB per core
L2 Cache 2x 2 MB (On-Die, ECC, ASC, Full-Speed)

Motherboard Properties:
Motherboard ID 64-0604-000001-00101111-011311-Eaglelake$A1433000_BIOS DATE: 01/13/11 16:18:24 VER: 08.00.14
Motherboard Name Asus P5P41T LE (3 PCI, 2 PCI-E x1, 1 PCI-E x16, 2 DDR3 DIMM, Audio, Gigabit LAN)

Chipset Properties:
Motherboard Chipset Intel Eaglelake G41
Memory Timings 8-8-8-20 (CL-RCD-RP-RAS)
Command Rate (CR) 1T
DIMM1: Kingmax FLFF65F-C8KF9 4 GB DDR3-1333 DDR3 SDRAM (9-9-9-24 @ 666 MHz) (8-8-8-22 @ 592 MHz) (7-7-7-19 @ 518 MHz) (6-6-6-16 @ 444 MHz)
DIMM3: Kingmax FLFE85F-C8KM9 2 GB DDR3-1333 DDR3 SDRAM (9-9-9-24 @ 666 MHz) (8-8-8-22 @ 592 MHz) (7-7-7-19 @ 518 MHz) (6-6-6-16 @ 444 MHz)

BIOS Properties:
System BIOS Date 01/13/11
Video BIOS Date 01/21/10
DMI BIOS Version 0604

Graphics Processor Properties:
Video Adapter nVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT
GPU Code Name G96GT (PCI Express 2.0 x16 10DE / 0640, Rev C1)
GPU Clock (Geometric Domain) 486 MHz (original: 450 MHz, overclock: 8%)
GPU Clock (Shader Domain) 1188 MHz (original: 1125 MHz, overclock: 6%)
Memory Clock 399 MHz (original: 400 MHz)




--------[ Sensor ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sensor Properties:
Sensor Type Winbond W83627DHG-P (ISA 290h)
GPU Sensor Type Diode (NV-Diode)
Chassis Intrusion Detected No

Temperatures:
Motherboard 34 °C (93 °F)
CPU 41 °C (106 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #1 42 °C (108 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #2 40 °C (104 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #3 41 °C (106 °F)
CPU #1 / Core #4 41 °C (106 °F)
Aux 32 °C (90 °F)
GPU Diode 64 °C (147 °F)
SAMSUNG HD161HJ 41R0186LEN 31 °C (88 °F)
WDC WD3200AAJB-00J3A0 34 °C (93 °F)

Cooling Fans:
CPU 959 RPM

Voltage Values:
CPU Core 1.080 V
Aux 3.680 V
+3.3 V 3.440 V
+5 V 5.779 V
+12 V 8.816 V
-5 V -1.529 V
+5 V Standby 5.212 V
VBAT Battery 3.664 V


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Are these values taken from the bios? If so you have a bigger issue then the memory setting not staying. Your psu is way out of spec. You need to be within 5% of 12v and your far from it at 8.8v. You 5v is also over volting the system at its current value.

Once you fix this issue then you can tackle the memory.


----------



## Dr. Pinch (Jan 25, 2009)

Actually those voltage values were taken from AIDA64. In BIOS all the voltages (Memory voltage, NB voltage, CPU VTT, SB 1.5V voltage) are set to auto. Do I need to change any of them?

Edit: I just looked at the voltage values in bios and this is what I've got:
CPU over voltage: 1.264V
3.3 voltage: 3.44
5V voltage: 5.120
12V voltage: 12.144


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

What is the purpose of the PC? I don't think you'll notice much improvement from oc'ing the RAM. My previous system used Transcend JetFlash DDR2-800 modules that I overclocked to 1001mhz with no heatsinks on the modules themselves and had no problems with it, but also didn't notice much improvement. The CPU was also overclocked by 50%.

Sorry I only see now that you have 1333mhz modules. According to your motherboard it has to be overclocked to run at 1333mhz, what could be hindering you is the fact that they are the same brand, but are still mis-matched, (ie one is 4gb and the other is 2gb). Memory modules should always be bought at the same time as a pair, especially for dual channel configurations.


----------



## Dr. Pinch (Jan 25, 2009)

Johnny1982 said:


> [...]what could be hindering you is the fact that they are the same brand, but are still mis-matched, (ie one is 4gb and the other is 2gb). Memory modules should always be bought at the same time as a pair, especially for dual channel configurations.


I know that. It doesn't work even if I remove the 2gb module. Currently they're both running at 1066MHz in Asynchronous Dual Channel.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

What make/model/wattage is your PSU?


----------



## Dr. Pinch (Jan 25, 2009)

It's a Raidmax KY-600ATX at 500W.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Dr. Pinch said:


> It's a Raidmax KY-600ATX at 500W.


Not sure if that's the problem, but Raidmax are NOT good PSU's to begin with.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

9-9-9-24 @ 666 MHz

Make sure your timings are set first before you step up there speed. You will not notice any improvement aside from maybe a benchmark where you see numbers.

Also set the voltage to the manufactures recommended for that speed. Most likely 1.65 or 1.50.


----------



## Dr. Pinch (Jan 25, 2009)

How do I change the timings?
And which voltages do I change? If I change the memory voltage to more than 1.40V the text turns yellow (pic). Doesn't that mean it's too high?

These are the available options in BIOS:
http://i40.tinypic.com/fm6ouq.jpg
http://i42.tinypic.com/2ef7y89.jpg
http://i42.tinypic.com/nlc2ko.jpg


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I wouldn't bother trying to overclock untill you get a psu that has a chance of working after you change the settings. raidmax are utter rubbish and dont like it when voltages get changed.

to change the speed you change the dram setting to change the timmings you change the timmings. When you overclock ram you should change the voltage to set at the manufacturers stated voltage. which is sometimes printed on the ram or you can get it from the manufacturers website


----------



## Dr. Pinch (Jan 25, 2009)

Well, I guess I'll wait until I get a better PSU (which I doubt will happen any time soon).

Anyway, thanks for all your help, guys! eace!:


----------

